# Piedmont launch ramp??



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Anyone know if launch ramp is usable at the marina?


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Lewis....Two of my buddies were there yesterday in a 14 footer. They had a difficult time getting off the trailer and had to use the trolling motor to get away from the ramp and load, 9.9 was hitting bottom. Won't be asble to use it much longer....Pete


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

use the ole goat path by rest area, a bit tricky but very do able!


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

WAVE is right, the goat path!! Another week or so we'll have the whole roadbed to ourselves All you need is a 4 X 4 (or a 27 yr old RAM w/ 2 wheel drive)


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks guys,but I elected to go to Seneca instead.Picked up a few eyes.It is getting pretty low too and wont be usable for long. I am an old goatpath veteran at Piedmont.Shortdrift and I started using it many years ago.


----------



## Brutus (Apr 25, 2004)

lewis any keepers? fish sunday evening caught lots of saugeye but all were short.


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

just a little tip ..if you had a kayak you dont need any ramps lol......


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Guys, Can you get a jon boat in at or around the 2 launches? Thanks


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

If you can carry it you can put it in near the marina but if it has to unloaded off a trailer no, you would need to use the goat path, tricky but doable.


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

shroomhunter said:


> If you can carry it you can put it in near the marina but if it has to unloaded off a trailer no, you would need to use the goat path, tricky but doable.


I keep hearing about the goat path. Can you tell me where it is ?? Thanks much


----------



## Husky Musky (May 21, 2004)

The goat path is up by the roadside rest on SR 22, close to the dam. I would suggest driving over there, and walking down it before you attempt to launch a boat. You might decide it's not worth the trouble.


----------



## petewv (May 4, 2010)

what are Vibes? were is the road bed? how long will it take to get to the road bed with a canoe or is possible?


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

Vibes r bladr baits. Road bed like 5 min from shore where i put in. 

sometimes they bite
...sometimes they swallow!


----------



## petewv (May 4, 2010)

were do you put in at? I do not know very much about the lake. What cove is the road bed in or what are some of the land marks?


----------



## CES (Nov 24, 2006)

The road bed is across the main lake. From 22 if you drive across the dam turn right at the end of the dam. There is a place to park on the right the road bed comes across the lake at an angle ending in the grass to your left. The road bed then slightly angles to your left across the lake. You will need a depth finder to find and follow the road.

Chuck


----------



## petewv (May 4, 2010)

Thanks for the help and information
Pete


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

yak-on said:


> Vibes r bladr baits. Road bed like 5 min from shore where i put in.
> 
> sometimes they bite
> ...sometimes they swallow!


i call your bluff! i took you 48.9 seconds to get to us!!


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

Haha. But im in my rocket powered top secret military issued. Alien tested plus im daughter tested mother approved . So i can scoot! Lol

sometimes they bite
...sometimes they swallow!


----------



## FishFrenzy89 (May 18, 2009)

yak-on said:


> Vibes r bladr baits. Road bed like 5 min from shore where i put in.
> 
> sometimes they bite
> ...sometimes they swallow!


Are you just Vertically jigging?


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

FishFrenzy89 said:


> Are you just Vertically jigging?


yes, 90% of the time!!! casting just dont seem to work there as well as vertical jiggin' this time of year


----------



## FishFrenzy89 (May 18, 2009)

wave warrior said:


> yes, 90% of the time!!! casting just dont seem to work there as well as vertical jiggin' this time of year


i might have to give it a try this weekend, with the river being so high.

Thanks for the info!


----------

